# [SOLVED]Mplayer - brak pliterek - ucięte napisy w menu...

## rzabcio

Przy dzisiejszym syncu zupgradowal się mplayer. Wszystko byłoby pięknie, menu oraz konfiguracja jakby ładniejsze (jeżeli się nie mylę przez nowe gtk?). Jednak brak polskich czcionek. Napisy urywają się w miejscu polskiej literki - zamiast "Otwórz" jest "Otw", zamiast "Włącz cośtam" jest "W". Efekt podobny do tego z fluxboxa. 

Zaznaczam, że przed tą aktualizacją było wszystko elegancko.

Nawiasem mówiąc z fluxboxem dziwna sprawa. Instalowałem na dwóch kompach w odstępie dwóch dni. Na jednym są pliterki w menu (w tym, na którym "zepsuł" sie mplayer), na drugim napisy są urwane jak powyżej. Z czego to może wynikać?

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/glftpd/etc /opt/glftpd/ftp-data /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by rzabcio on Sat Feb 25, 2006 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

mam to samo - ale powstało chyba nie po update-cie mplayera, a któregoś ze składników x-org 

używasz modularnego xorg ? [/list]

----------

## ilny

Ja mialem kiedys podobny problem wlasnie na modularnym xorgu, gdy mialem w make.conf flage 

```
nls
```

  :Wink:  zrob 

```
-nls
```

 zmerguj z --newuse i zobacz czy pomoze   :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

Jade standardowo na monolitycznym Xorgu.

Mplayer właśnie się kompiluje.

----------

## mziab

Problem wynika z tego, że gtk2.X za wszelką cenę chce tekstu w UTF8. W przypadku iso8859-2 głupieje. Wcześniejsze wersje mplayera używały gtk1.X i nie było problemu.

----------

## rzabcio

Być może to jest odpowiedź - nie znam się, nie będe się sprzeczać. Tylko dlaczego reaguje też tak fluxbox?

Kompilacja się nie powiodła. Będę próbować.

Widzę jeszcze, że mam także problem z kolorami. Wygląda tak, jakby mplayer chodził w 256 kolorach...

----------

## ilny

Wroce do tej flagi nls co prawda na modularnym to bylo ale moze ma to jakies znaczenie bo mi prawie wszytstkie programy krzaczyly bez tej flagi   :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

To w końcu bez niej, czy nie bo się pogubiłem.  :Smile:  (Ma być "-nls" czy "+nls"?)

Okazało się, że zmniejszona ilość kolorów jest tylko na wyjściu na opengl (gl i gl2), co jest ciekawe bowiem miałem tak cały czas.

Dziś już nie mam siły - powalczę jutro.

----------

## piotruspan

mam to samo

flaga nls nie pomaga-sprawdziłem ! kompilowałem mplayer-1.0.20060217 zarówno z nls i -nls

nie wiem jak było wcześniej bo miałem mplayera bez gtk  :Smile:  /wole xine

napisy w menu gmplayer urywają się po wystąpieniu pierwszej polskiej literki

rzabcio a po czym Ty poznajesz te 256 kolorów ?

a tak w ogóle to taki błąd cały czas wywala:

```
(<unknown>:3816): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
```

może to pango też  na ~x86 zmienić ?

----------

## argasek

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> rzabcio a po czym Ty poznajesz te 256 kolorów ?

 

Pewnie po ditheringu. Weź sobie ładne, kolorowe zdjęcie w GIMPie, 24-bitowe, a następnie skonwertuj na 8-bit. Widać różnicę, prawda?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (<unknown>:3816): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, zauważyłem podobne objawy u siebie, ale korzystając z PornView.

----------

## mziab

Mój sposób na rozwiązanie problemu:

1) emerge mplayer

2) Gdy rozpakuje źródła, wciskamy ctrl+z.

3) Konwertujemy /var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0.20060217/work/mplayer-1.0.20060217/help/help_mp-pl.h na UTF8 za pomocą:

```
iconv -f ISO_8859-2 -t UTF8 help_mp-pl.h >help_mp-pl.new

mv help_mp-pl.new help_mp-pl.h
```

4) Wznawiamy kompilację za pomocą:

```
fg
```

Prawdopodobnie lepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby zrobienie poprawionego ebuilda. Może się później tym zajmę.

----------

## rzabcio

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *piotruspan wrote:*   rzabcio a po czym Ty poznajesz te 256 kolorów ? 
> 
> Pewnie po ditheringu. Weź sobie ładne, kolorowe zdjęcie w GIMPie, 24-bitowe, a następnie skonwertuj na 8-bit. Widać różnicę, prawda? 

 Dokładnie. Szczególnie w scenach o podobnych kolorach, zamiast gładkiego przejścia kolorów widać "tarasy" - plamy o takim samym kolorze.

mziab: Dzięki za dobry (moim zdaniem pomysł). Zaraz sprawdzę.  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

To jest ten sam bug co tu:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123213

Jest tez podane tymczasowe obejscie problemu.  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

Pomogło - wielkie dzięki!  :Smile: 

Pewnie coś podobnego zadziałałoby we Fluxboxie...

----------

## wuja

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Mój sposób na rozwiązanie problemu:.....

   :Very Happy:  Serdeczne dzięki

----------

## KotBehemot

a ja powiem o innym problemie jaki zauwazylem, zrobilem tak jak napisaliscie, jednakze zawsze jak sie wpisalo komende w konsoli 'mplayer' to wyskakiwal help, natomiast teraz ten help jest tak popsuty jakis ze nic z niego nie rozumiem, a wyglada mianowicie o tak:

```
ednio z pĹyty DVD z montowania)

 -alang/-slang    wybierz jÄzyk ĹieĹźki dĹşwiÄkowej/napisĂłw (dwuznakowy kod kraju)

 -ss <pozycja>    skok do pozycji (sekundy albo hh:mm:ss)ily: 15, Stepping: 4)

 -nosound         nie odtwarzaj dĹşwiÄku2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

 -fs              odtwarzaj na peĹnym ekranie (-vm, -zoom, szczegĂłĹy w man)

 -x <x> -y <y>    ustaw rozmiar obrazu wyjĹiowego (uĹźywaj z -vm, -zoom)

 -sub <plik>      wybierz plik z napisami (patrz takĹźe -subfps, -subdelay)

 -playlist <plik> wybierz listÄ odtwarzania  147

 -vid x -aid y    wybierz strumieĹ video (x) lub audio (y)

 -fps x -srate y  zmieĹ prÄdkoĹ odtwarzania video (x fps) i audio (y Hz)

 -pp <jakoĹ>     wĹÄcz filtr postprocessingu (szczegĂłĹy w man)

 -framedrop       wĹÄcz gubienie ramek (dla wolnych maszyn)

Podstawowe opcje: (PeĹna lista w man)

Podstawowe klawisze: (PeĹna lista na stronie man, sprawdĹş teĹź input.conf)lista: '-vo help')

 <-   lub  ->      skok w tyĹ/przĂłd o 10 sekundio [:urzÄdzenie (device)] (lista: '-ao help')

 gĂłra lub dĂłĹ      skok w tyĹ/przĂłd o 1 minutÄSuper Video CD) (bezpoĹ

 pgup lub pgdown   skok w tyĹ/przĂłd o 10 minut

 < lub >           poprzednia/nastÄpna pozycja na liĹie odtwarzania

 p lub SPACE       pauza (dowolny klawisz aby kontynuowaÄ)

 q lub ESC         wyjĹie

 + lub -           zmieĹ opĂłĹşnienie dĹşwiÄku o +/- 0.1 sekundy

 o                 tryb OSD (On Screen Display): brak / belka / belka + timer

 * lub /           zwiÄksz/zmniejsz gĹoĹoĹ (PCM)

^[[?1;2c z lub x           zmieĹ opĂłĹşnienie napisĂłw o +/- 0.1 sekundy

 r lub t           zmieĹ poĹoĹźenie napisĂłw wyĹźej/niĹźej, sprĂłbuj teĹź -vf expand

 * * * DOKĹADNY SPIS WSZYSTKICH OPCJI ZNAJDUJE SIÄ NA STRONIE MAN * * *

^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2cdracul666@dracu ~ $ 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
```

moze ktos z was tez ma taki problem??

A i zauwazylem jeszcze takie cos, ze gdy chce wybrac z gui jakis film i sa nazwy pl folderow to zachowuje sie dalej tak samo, i to napewno nie jest wina tego ze tamten plik nalezalo przekonwertowac do utf'a a dokladniej cos w kodzie mplayera jest nie tak, bo czy firefox najnowszy czy inne oprogramowanie na gtk2 posiada polskie znaczki i dziala bez zastrzezen...

----------

## piotrek_123

ja mam ten sam problem, i chyba calkiem niezle byloby gdyby w 1szym poscie napisac wszystkie czynnosci ktore nalezy wykonac aby rozwiazac ten problem bo szukanie po kilku topicach imho mija sie z celem.

Pozdrawiam 

Piotrek

----------

## Gabrys

bo mplayer wymaga podania pliku, który chcesz odtwarzać, a jeśli chcesz odpalić mplayera z GUI (zdrajco command-line'a  :Razz: ), to odpal gmplayer. Co do tych wkurzających uciętych napisów, to dotąd naprawiałem ten problem tak: LINGUAS="en" emerge mplayer  :Twisted Evil: .

----------

## rzabcio

No wiesz... gdybym tylko ja korzystał z desktopa to owszem, dlaczego nie z tym en.  :Smile:  Ale druga połówka także chciałaby korzystać i chciałbym zrobić system jak najbardziej przyjaznym.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

No właśnie, ciekawym jak moja przyszła połówka zareaguje na moje Gentoo  :Smile: .

----------

## Mroofka

mziab Twoja metoda dziala doskonale - Dziekuje

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pancurski

temat jest jako SOLVED, ale ja poradziem sobie inaczej: zrobiłem downgrad z wersji 1.0-pre8 do 1.0-pre7-r1, dopiero teraz jest wszystko OK, czyli polskie litery w menu gmplayer i polskie literki w konsoli po wpisaniu mplayer

----------

## Klekot

Ale downgrade to jest raczej kiepskim rozwiązaniem problemu. Dlatego wszyscy radzą sobie tak, jak to poradził mziab.

----------

## pancurski

no coż, jak zrobiłem emerge mplayera 1.0-pre8 zgodnie z tym co napisał mziab, miałem co prawda polskie menu w mplayerze, ale brak polskiej czcionki w konsoli, rozwiazanie to pozatym jest mało eleganckie, że tak sie wyraże  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> no coż, jak zrobiłem emerge mplayera 1.0-pre8 zgodnie z tym co napisał mziab, miałem co prawda polskie menu w mplayerze, ale brak polskiej czcionki w konsoli, rozwiazanie to pozatym jest mało eleganckie, że tak sie wyraże 

 

Brak polskiej czcionki w konsoli nie był na pewno z tym związany.

----------

## mbar

A gdyby ktoś nie zauważył, najnowsza wersja mplayera ma dodaną flagę USE "iconv". Wystarczy ją ustawić i zrekompilować program. Czcionki w menu są po tym poprawne, i to jest właściwe rozwiązanie problemu na dzień dzisiejszy.  :Wink: 

----------

